# Auger/Impeller Cable Adjustment Per Service Manual



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

Hey folks, I'm doing my final pre-winter maintenance for my several year old, new to me Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE. The service manual has an annual auger/impeller adjustment recommendation (pictures below). In my circumstance, pre-adjustment, my auger clutch arm rests against the case (evidenced by paint rubbed off). I set my feeler gauge for 1.5mm as recommended and adjusted the cable accordingly. 

With that done, the cable is very taut and there is no slack whatsoever. The pressure required on the lever seems overly high as well. Is this normal? I'm very tempted to back off the adjustment and base it on feel without the arm resting on the case. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*That is how it is supposed to be. Don't want or need any floppy handles when you are out there.*


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *That is how it is supposed to be. Don't want or need any floppy handles when you are out there.*


Thanks for the confirmation, I appreciate it. I set the adjustment to match specifications.


----------

